# fillet brazed Ritchey - rare but common



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Considering how labor intensive the frames are, I am surprised by how many fillet brazed Ritcheys there are floating around. My only Ritchey is an 88 or 89 Timber Comp, but it is really sweet. Beautiful fillets and detail work and in really nice shape. I wouldn't mind finding a Super Comp, Team Comp or Annapurna though!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dear Diary, This morning was beautiful. I saw a Ritchey on the bike path.*



bushpig said:


> Considering how labor intensive the frames are, I am surprised by how many fillet brazed Ritcheys there are floating around. My only Ritchey is an 88 or 89 Timber Comp, but it is really sweet. Beautiful fillets and detail work and in really nice shape. I wouldn't mind finding a Super Comp, Team Comp or Annapurna though!


Stay tuned for more of Bushpig's journal entries. 

The B frames are fairly common considering all the work that goes into them like you say. The C frames are the hard ones to find. The rare Annapurna marked with an A on the bb shell is even harder to find and a notch above even the pretty C frames.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Stay tuned for more of Bushpig's journal entries.


I hope I get to write a journal entry one day about an Annapurna or a Team Comp or Super Comp making its way into my collection


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can we not talk about Fillet Brazed Ritcheys until I have one of my own.
Thanks.



My only Ritchey is Sully's beat to hell Ascent.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Can we not talk about Fillet Brazed Ritcheys until I have one of my own.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


What? I thought you had a nice P-23?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> What? I thought you had a nice P-23?


his was too small. the magic size is 19.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> What? I thought you had a nice P-23?


Yeah, VV has it and won't sell it to me.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Some of us even have Ritchey Fillet Brazed tandems  Lots of Fillet there ! and my final quest is a Ritchey Roadie Fillet Brazed, which is in my cross hairs An Annapurna is indeed a desire......


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> Some of us even have Ritchey Fillet Brazed tandems  Lots of Fillet there ! and my final quest is a Ritchey Roadie Fillet Brazed, which is in my cross hairs An Annapurna is indeed a desire......


I think that Idaho is pretty well represented in the area of fillet brazed Ritcheys. 

I'd like to check out your tandem sometime. And next time in you're in the southwest corner of the state give me a call. I'll bring out my Annapurna out for a ride.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Considering how labor intensive the frames are, I am surprised by how many fillet brazed Ritcheys there are floating around. My only Ritchey is an 88 or 89 Timber Comp, but it is really sweet. Beautiful fillets and detail work and in really nice shape. I wouldn't mind finding a Super Comp, Team Comp or Annapurna though!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I think that Idaho is pretty well represented in the area of fillet brazed Ritcheys.
> 
> I'd like to check out your tandem sometime. And next time in you're in the southwest corner of the state give me a call. I'll bring out my Annapurna out for a ride.


Come on up for the CycleO de Mayo, and I can make the Poker Run a stacked deck for vintage bikes  Actually the singletrack poker run is an awesome ride on a Ritchey.

I will take some pics of the Tandem, Pearl White, Dual Brake rear / canti and roller cam with toggle on the lever...

More I think about it a vintage bike rally sounds like a great addition to the festivities!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I hope I get to write a journal entry one day about an Annapurna or a Team Comp or Super Comp making its way into my collection


You mean like this one?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

filegiant said:


> You mean like this one?


Rubbing the salt in on that. I had a big bid ready to go on that one and went for the cheaper TimberComp that finished the same day, not realizing how minty that one was!


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Rubbing the salt in on that. I had a big bid ready to go on that one and went for the cheaper TimberComp that finished the same day, not realizing how minty that one was!


Rubbing salt?? I don't know what you are referring to, BP.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> Come on up for the CycleO de Mayo, and I can make the Poker Run a stacked deck for vintage bikes  Actually the singletrack poker run is an awesome ride on a Ritchey.
> 
> More I think about it a vintage bike rally sounds like a great addition to the festivities!!!:thumbsup:


As much as I don't want to hangout at a place called "Athol" (Do you pronounce it with a lisp?), I'll likely be up there as long as work does not get in the way.

I'll try and rally a Treasure Valley contingent.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the bars and white stem on that mint ritchey are extraordinary.it's exactly what i am looking for.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Not to get off topic here, but- yow! How long is that stem? Looks like something off a (very well-finished) mod trials bike.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Not to get off topic here, but- yow! How long is that stem? Looks like something off a (very well-finished) mod trials bike.


That Ritchey stem is 160mm and came stock (!) on the 17" SuperComp.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Beautiful bike. As much as theyre meant to be ridden, that one should remain exactly as is.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

filegiant said:


> You mean like this one?


very nice:thumbsup:

just a few more bikes to go and i can start lookin for a ritchey of my own....


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Beautiful bike. As much as theyre meant to be ridden, that one should remain exactly as is.


I've come to that conclusion myself, although it's with mixed emotions. My '86 Timber Comp will have to suffice any Ritchey cravings for now


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

I've had the same fillet brazed TimberComp since I bought it new at Mammoth Sporting Goods in 1989. I sold my nearly new, yet one-size-too-big-for-me, Ascent to my 6'1" friend, and picked up this bike the same day. 

On its initial outing, before I even paid for it and with my buddy right behind me on the Ascent as I sped along a dirt path just 200 yards from the store, I did a stoppie, lofting my rear knobs into his face. Just being friendly.  But my friend ran into me, we both fell, and in the process I tacoed the rear wheel. I carried the $1400 bike back to the shop a bit sheepishly, and paid for it. The mechanic then took the wheel off and began wacking it on the shop floor to straghten it out. It was good enough for 2 or 3 years before I upgraded to another wheel set.

Over the years I upgraded to 7-, and then 8-speed, a bunch of WCS parts, etc. I still have all the old parts, or at least most of them. Maybe I should put it back to original?


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

bushpig said:


> My only Ritchey is an 88 or 89 Timber Comp, but it is really sweet. Beautiful fillets and detail work and in really nice shape. I wouldn't mind finding a Super Comp, Team Comp or Annapurna though!


Ah, if only they were expensive but cheap.

I bought my Annapurna almost 8 years ago on Ebay. At the time, I didn't know it was an Annapurna. The seller (an antiques dealer from Vermont) was listing it for a friend, and described it as a 1979-80 Tom Ritchey mountain bike. The bidding barely reached $400 before the auction ended, and didn't meet reserve. I contacted the seller and worked out a deal. Without giving a number, I paid what would have been considered a high price at the time, but a bargain today.

I didn't find out it was an Annapurna until 3 years later when I called the Hall of Fame in Crested Butte.

Craig


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

*Ritchey Tandem*

Ok, got a ride in this am with my daughter, a nice balmy 18 degrees  It did give me the chance to move the Tandem out for a couple pics.... so here you all go.....

I will have her out at the vintage Bike Rally at CyclO de MayO  :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

*and don't forget the timbercomp*

Thats me on it when it was new.. on the right


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice! Here's a few of my '86 TimberComp and '87 Skyliner pics:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

filegiant said:


> Nice! Here's a few of my '86 TimberComp and '87 Skyliner pics:


Me wants the Skyliner.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> Ok, got a ride in this am with my daughter, a nice balmy 18 degrees  It did give me the chance to move the Tandem out for a couple pics.... so here you all go.....
> 
> I will have her out at the vintage Bike Rally at CyclO de MayO  :thumbsup:


Me wants the tandem, that and the one that follows (preceeds?). Stunning.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

filegiant said:


> Nice! Here's a few of my '86 TimberComp and '87 Skyliner pics:
> 
> 
> 
> > Seems we have a couple rides in common! Very nice skyliner and TC! Don't see enough of the Skyliners!


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Amazing bikes guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> I've had the same fillet brazed TimberComp since I bought it new at Mammoth Sporting Goods in 1989. I sold my nearly new, yet one-size-too-big-for-me, Ascent to my 6'1" friend, and picked up this bike the same day.
> 
> On its initial outing, before I even paid for it and with my buddy right behind me on the Ascent as I sped along a dirt path just 200 yards from the store, I did a stoppie, lofting my rear knobs into his face. Just being friendly.  But my friend ran into me, we both fell, and in the process I tacoed the rear wheel. I carried the $1400 bike back to the shop a bit sheepishly, and paid for it. The mechanic then took the wheel off and began wacking it on the shop floor to straghten it out. It was good enough for 2 or 3 years before I upgraded to another wheel set.
> 
> Over the years I upgraded to 7-, and then 8-speed, a bunch of WCS parts, etc. I still have all the old parts, or at least most of them. Maybe I should put it back to original?


this bike is beautifull. what size is it? i want something just like that.


----------



## vodkamike3 (Mar 2, 2006)

*NiTi spam*

I have a nice 21'' Ritchey NiTi. It's for sale anybody interested. Its in the classified section.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

anyone w/ the frishnecht CX/mt. bike hybrid that some say it's a 29er? 71/74, straight bar, 700c wheels.


----------

